# Casetera se detiene



## superpity (May 30, 2012)

hola gente haber si me pueden ayudar un poquito, tengo una cassetera a la cual le cambie las correas y la falla que me presenta es que sin cassette anda bien no se para, la pero al poner un cassette reproduce por unos segundos y se para (salta el play) como si fuese una falla por cinta suelta no se donde fijarme si alguien me puede guiar le estare agradecido .


----------



## CCB (May 30, 2012)

tal ves esten sucios los rodamientos y/o los piñones tengan un desgaste


----------



## superpity (May 30, 2012)

Tiene poco uso a pesar de los años la casetera otra cosa que se les ocurra ??


----------



## Jonhatan (May 30, 2012)

debes aceitar bien todos los ejes, bujes y poleas, engranajes.. ademas fijate si el rodillo de traccion, (el de goma) aveces esta tomado o muy cerca del eje..


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 30, 2012)

Amigo, revisa el AUTOSTOP. El mecanismo suele trabarse debido a desgaste o suciedad, existen diferentes sistemas sube alguna fotografia.


----------



## CCB (May 30, 2012)

bueno dos casos comento en uno sucedia lo mismo apesar que desmonte limpie sucieda y engrase otra ves seguia pasando lo mismo por lo que mire el voltage que le llegaba al motor, era de (9v) y llegaba 5/6v que si bien movia el motor y este el mecanismo pero al no tener el voltage adecuado no generaba la suficiente traccion estando el caset insertado y otra era por que el caset tenia suciedad interna que creaba friccion con la cinta misma, pero en general la causa como ya se menciono es del rodillo


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (May 30, 2012)

Amigo caucanito, bueno respecto a una tension inferior en la alimentacion del motor, pues no deberia ocasionar un STOP indeseado a menos que hablemos de mecanismos automaticos con servo.


----------



## superpity (May 31, 2012)

gracias por los datos mañana subo unas fotos, ayer note lo siguiente cuando me saltaba el play, le daba play de nuevo subia la tecla y se accionaba el mecanismo motor correas todo en movimiento pero no giraba el cassette le ponia stop sacaba el cassete ponia play de nuevo y volvia a girar todo otra vez. vi en la parte trasera un engranaje que tiene como roto una partecita pero este engranaje no gira mientras esta andano el play supongo que actua cuando se adelanta o retrocede . hoy le saco foto a todo gracias por colaborar .


----------



## superpity (Jun 1, 2012)

hay una foto que tiene una flecha amarilla indicando un engranaje que vi que le faltan unos dientecitos , pero este parece que solo funciona cuando se adelanta o retrocede , con play no se mueve.


----------



## superpity (Jun 4, 2012)

bueno esperaba algún aporte mas de ustedes ahora con las fotos, y sobre todo sobre el engranaje que función cumple ? sera ese el que hace que falle ?? no se !! el motor tiene una fuerza impresionante . no le encuentro la vuelta y no quiero que me quede la cassettera para apoyar macetas !! gracias a todos igual !!


----------



## plarenas (Jun 7, 2012)

no creo que sea problema el motor, las caseteras tienen un sistema que hacen saltar cuando se termina la cinta, si el cassete esta torcido genera friccion y salta solo o sea podria ser tu cassete lo otro es que el sistema que hace saltar el play este muy lubricado o suelto y lo haga saltar solo, las caseteras me traen recuerdosssss..........


----------

